# show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has



## ibeatjettas (May 14, 2006)

please show your set up using a holset turbo, or just junkyard cheap turbo builds


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (ibeatjettas)*

aba 16v w/9a pistons w arp head/rod bolts 
Holset hx35 (12cm hot) 
3" turbo back 
AST cams (sport) 
60 lb. injectors @ 2.5bar running digi-1. 


























_Modified by vw_dred at 1:22 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (ibeatjettas)*

anyone have any size recommendations for a holset on a VR6? I know a few BMW people are running them with good results.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (all-starr-me)*

Buddy of mine put a holset on his omni once. It didn't spool till like 6 grand.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_anyone have any size recommendations for a holset on a VR6? I know a few BMW people are running them with good results.

personally after seeing how the hx35 w/12cm turbine housing runs on my 16v - I would do a hx40 with a 16cm on a vr6.. just my .02 cents


----------



## ibeatjettas (May 14, 2006)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (vw_dred)*

what i've heard is that holset turbos are very effiecent and spools faster than smaller other brand turbos, and i mean how can you go wrong with a turbo you can buy off of ebay for 250 bucks


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_
personally after seeing how the hx35 w/12cm turbine housing runs on my 16v - I would do a hx40 with a 16cm on a vr6.. just my .02 cents

I have an hx35 that I'm having modified to an hx35/40 spec with the 16cm2 housing for my VR


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (ibeatjettas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibeatjettas* »_what i've heard is that holset turbos are very effiecent and spools faster than smaller other brand turbos, and i mean how can you go wrong with a turbo you can buy off of ebay for 250 bucks

A lot of holsets are designed to run on cummins diesel engines as well. That means they are spooling ALL THE TIME. Dodge uses them in their diesel truck line.


----------



## ibeatjettas (May 14, 2006)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (magics5rip)*

yea but rebuild kits on ebay are only like 70bucks plus shipping


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (ibeatjettas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibeatjettas* »_yea but rebuild kits on ebay are only like 70bucks plus shipping

Actually, what I was implying by what I said is that the turbo shoudl actually last longer on a gas engine rather than a diesel engine.


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (magics5rip)*

Here is my setup. Holset hy35 1.8t
342whp 22psi, full boost at 4100rpm


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
Actually, what I was implying by what I said is that the turbo shoudl actually last longer on a gas engine rather than a diesel engine. 

dont forget that these come with 360 deg bearing as well.


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtoy302* »_Here is my setup. Holset hy35 1.8t
342whp 22psi, full boost at 4100rpm









That looks like a 9cm housing - If so you def got more in it. Go with the 12cm, it'll really make a difference up top. Is that a 2.5" dwnpipe as well? setup looks nice..




_Modified by vw_dred at 11:26 AM 11-3-2007_


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_
That looks like a 9cm housing - If so you def got more in it. Go with the 12cm, it'll really make a difference up top. Is that a 2.5" dwnpipe as well? setup looks nice..


yes it is a 9cm housing and i think if I go 12cm I can pull way more on top.
Its a 3" downpipe.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (bigtoy302)*

Finally took the corrado to the dyno yesterday. Missed a bit up top, but not bad for what the setup is.
aba 16v w/9a pistons w arp head/rod bolts 
Holset hx35 (12cm hot) 
3" turbo back 
AST cams (sport) 
60 lb. injectors @ 2.5bar running digi-1. 


























_Modified by vw_dred at 2:05 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

the car looks good carl


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

This is what I'm hoping my engine bay will look like. Holset HX35 is in the pic









I also have a holset with an 18.5cm housing. I wonder how that would go on my 10vT.....
_Modified by Fox-N-It at 7:49 PM 11-11-2007_


_Modified by Fox-N-It at 7:49 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_Buddy of mine put a holset on his omni once. It didn't spool till like 6 grand.









Not trying to get too far off topic, but what year? They worked well on TD's. Lots of people with the 2.5/2.2 had noticable gains from switching from a Super 60 or a T04E 50 trim to the HY35. 
Also, with the HY40 I noticed most of them have a twin scroll turbine housing, will that still work fine even if the manifold does not compliment?


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Not trying to get too far off topic, but what year? They worked well on TD's. Lots of people with the 2.5/2.2 had noticable gains from switching from a Super 60 or a T04E 50 trim to the HY35. 

Yeah remember the hy35 has a 56mm comp. wheel, so it'll def. outflow them.


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Also, with the HY40 I noticed most of them have a twin scroll turbine housing, will that still work fine even if the manifold does not compliment? 

I'm running the twin scroll housing on a single-inlet log manifold. I think the main thing is to use an external wastegate as the internal gate only vents one of the scrolls - so you may get some creep.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: show me your holset turbo set-ups if anybody has (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_
I'm running the twin scroll housing on a single-inlet log manifold. I think the main thing is to use an external wastegate as the internal gate only vents one of the scrolls - so you may get some creep.

I remember reading something of that nature in Maximum Boost about the twin scrolls. One side is for low boost and the other for higher. Does that mean that one side spins only the inducer (the smaller side) and the other side the exducer (the larger)?
How did you seal the integral WG? Just weld the puck shut to the housing?


----------

